# hunter jokes



## dan-0 (Jan 15, 2006)

The literal hunter
A city slicker was walking through the woods when he came upon a clearing. The hunter noticed a beautiful blond woman sunbathing nude. She looked at him enticingly as he nervously asked, â€œAre you Game?â€ She replied, â€œI sure am honey.â€ So he shot her. 



Honorable intentions?
Two hunters decide to go big game hunting. The first night upon returning to camp a game warden met them and noticed they had a buck (male deer) in their truck with a bullet hole between its eyes. The game warden checked their permits and congratulated them on a â€œnice shot.â€

The next night the hunters returned with an even bigger buck also killed with a shot between the eyes. â€œMan,â€ the game warden replied â€œNot only do you two have extremely good luck, but that sure is some accurate shooting.â€

On the third night the hunters returned with a large bear. The game warden looked at the bear and again noticed the kill shot between the eyes. However, the bear also had a bullet hole in each of its paws as well. When the game warden inquired as to how this happened one of the hunters replied, â€œThatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s where the bear tried to cover her eyes from the spotlight.â€


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks, Dan.  I needed a really good chuckle this morning.


----------

